# XX porn



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

A ver que les parece, no es mío, es de un amigo, pero amablemente accedió a la sesión fotográfica.
Checa el cassette Warp, va con dedicatoria debido a tu interés en el 2x10.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ese cassette es una obra de arte de CNC


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Ese cassette es una obra de arte de CNC


La verdad es lo que mas me impresionó, en algunos posts se ve todo el proceso desde la pieza de metal original hasta llegar al producto final y está cañón.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Donde estan esos posts?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

muy guapa esa ASR con XX :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Doc, mil gracias por compartir!!

Lo que es el grupo completo, no es que me haga mucho chiste, pero el cassette es otro rollo. Ojala que bajen esa tecnologia a 9sp o grupos mas "baras".

Ya seque se lleva 500hrs de maquinado, pero ya producido a escalas bestiales, seguro que se abarata... aparte, ya buscaran mejoras en la aleacion del acero, mas peso pero menos maquinado, etc.

La primera vez que vi una foto de esos, me dije "por que a nadie se le ocurrio antes???" Me parece la manera mas logica de hacer un cassette... si bien no la mas barata.

Y como comente en el otro post... usar solo dos platos tiene varias ventajas como menos peso, mayor distancia al piso y unido a las 10sp, pues lo cambios quedan mas cerraditos o bien quedan en un rango similar al de 3X9 si se incrementa el brinco entre relaciones.

El unico pedo es que hay que meter 10sp en el espacio de 9 y eso debilita un poco todo.

Ojala hicieran un hub para uso mas "light" de 150mm, con eje de 12mm y con una rueda libre mas ancha para poder meter un cassette de 10sp con el espaciamiento de un 8sp o 9sp. Con el beneficio anadido de tener las alas de la masa mas espaciada e incrementar todavia mas la rigidez de la rueda... 

Tacu... ahi si vez Mavics EN521 me echas un grito...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Ya seque se lleva 500hrs de maquinado, pero ya producido a escalas bestiales, seguro que se abarata... aparte, ya buscaran mejoras en la aleacion del acero, mas peso pero menos maquinado, etc.
> 
> ...


woooowwww 500 horas???!! en serio??... con esos tiempos no veo como se podría abaratar!!!!... más de 20 días por máquina para producir uno.. es decir que una maquina produciría solo 18 al año, y eso sin tiempos muertos.

Como dices, a lo mejor en otro material con menos maquinado saldría, de otra forma no veo como.

A todo esto, cuanto cuesta este cassette?.. como tacu dice, una obra de arte definitivamente.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Como crees que 500 horas jajajaja no sean payasos. Se tarda 9 horas por casette, que sigue siendo mucho pero recuerden que es acero y es un bloque sólido.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Como crees que 500 horas jajajaja no sean payasos. Se tarda 9 horas por casette, que sigue siendo mucho pero recuerden que es acero y es un bloque sólido.
> 
> Nada más que este de la foto es de 8 pasos, sería bueno que los pudieran hacer en 9 como sugiere Warp, el precio es de 328 USD


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Lo se, es una imagen del prototipo que hizo Sram


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

de casualidad pesaste el cassette? y cual es 11-36?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Limon said:


> de casualidad pesaste el cassette? y cual es 11-36?


No lo pesé, como ya estaba montado y traía algo de prisa mi amigo.
Es el 11-36, se vé choncho.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Como crees que 500 horas jajajaja no sean payasos. Se tarda 9 horas por casette, que sigue siendo mucho pero recuerden que es acero y es un bloque sólido.


500hrs lo dije por mamila... quise decir que lleva mucho tiempo maquinarlo. 9hrs para que un taller tenga montada una sola pieza en la misma maquina es una eternidad.

Claro, no contaba con las astucia del Rito...  :lol:

Con un poco de creatividad, se podria hacer a base de acero forjado para reducir los tiempos de maquinado... ojala que lo hagan pronto.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

tacubaya said:


> Ese cassette es una obra de arte de CNC


la baica tambien esta criminal...cuanto pesa esa yeti??


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

rrl said:


> la baica tambien esta criminal...cuanto pesa esa yeti??


Por curiosidad la pesamos, sin desviador delantero ni cadena 9,880, de modo que ya completa andará pasados los 10 k apenas.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Por curiosidad la pesamos, sin desviador delantero ni cadena 9,880, de modo que ya completa andará pasados los 10 k apenas.


Esas ASR-SL son un buen cuadro para armar ligerito... me acuerdo que la del Vizcaino con todo y una Marzocchi pesadita y componentes no tan WW se sentia estupidamente ligera... increible.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Warp said:


> Esas ASR-SL son un buen cuadro para armar ligerito... me acuerdo que la del Vizcaino con todo y una Marzocchi pesadita y componentes no tan WW se sentia estupidamente ligera... increible.


Lo peor de todo es que está de oferta en Jenson, la tentación es grande pero ....no, me aguanto, tendría que gastar mucho más en frenos y rodado para discos.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Preciosa esa Yeti........ luego nos platicaras que dijo tu cuate de como rueda con ese grupo.


----------

